# 1964 Faema e61 3 group



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I have come across a rather large temptation and would like to check if my assumption (backed by some quick research) is correct....

Is just over £1000 bloody cheap for s fully functional 1964 Faema e61 3 group??

It was stripped, cleaned, etc in 2013.

Some pics:




























I've no where to put it at the moment, but may very well have soon... Worst comes to worse and I don't end up with somewhere, it surely must be OK to sell again.

Cheers,

Joel.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What are you planning to do with it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It would be mental to run a 3 group in a home environment, if will even work with your power supply.

But yes, that in the "that sounds too good to be true" category.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Buy shares in your local electricity company and get yourself an alarm clock. By the time that boiler and all 3 groups are up to temperature you'll be lusting after a Classic!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You should ask for a "test run" to start with.

The pressure switch looks very old, so contacts will be scorched/burnt - new unit needed.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

My wife would kill me if i put that on the side in the kitchen, in fact i don't think i have a kitchen big enough..

Its a beast!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree all with the previous posts. What would be the purpose for buying this machine, it is totally impractical unless used in a commercial environment (a BUSY coffee shop )

1. Needs it's own electrical circuit ( from the fuse board )

2. Will take an age to warm up

3. Will cost a fortune to run

4.Who will want to buy it except someone starting a coffee shop


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I agree all with the previous posts. What would be the purpose for buying this machine, it is totally impractical unless used in a commercial environment (a BUSY coffee shop )
> 
> 1. Needs it's own electrical circuit ( from the fuse board )
> 
> ...


But on the plus side, it looks cool


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It's absolute espresso porn. Excuse me while I have some quality time on my own.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Ok...

Agreed it's absolute overkill, but damn it's good looking overkill.

I've no intention of this being at home.

A bit of background.... I'm in the process of setting up a roastery. Originally I was going to start up from home, now we're looking at some other locations. If I were to get the machine it would be primarily for testing purposes and for when people drop in.... Still overkill, I know.

Originally the Rancilio was planned for the testing (and to have at home) purpose, but if I'm at a different location well maybe we "need" another machine.

I think the wife is pretty keen to have the Rancilio at home still, once it's up and running so she's even on board with the Faema, lol.

Last but not least it's s thing of history and beauty which almost justifies buying it just to look at, haha.

Awaiting some more answers from the seller and we'll see what happens.

I'm not at all convinced it's a good idea, but it's almost hard to say no to.

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My main concern would be the amount of flushing if its sitting idle for long periods, but it does look good


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> My main concern would be the amount of flushing if its sitting idle for long periods, but it does look good


Yeah I did start thinking that to keep fresh water in use I'd end up flushing heaps.

So... Yeah.... Entirely impractical but man it looks good.

I am probably talking myself out of it, but it's not going to be easy.

Perhaps I have to get it as the start of an historical/art collection.


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

The other thought is to take the Rancilio along to the roasting location and get a single group Brewtus or similar for home.

But the kicker is that the Brewtus would cost more than the Faema to buy ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A HX flush only gets so big as there is only so much water in the HX pipes, the size of the flush would depend on the size of the pipes.

That said these machines are best used in a busy environment with the system in constant use, using it now and then to test a roast would require you to know it very well to be sure you were getting the extraction right. Perhaps something like an Eric e61 thermometer would help you with this, but I would have thought it a very strange choice for a 'reference' machine. You surely would be wanting something you know you can trust 100%, so you know exactly what your coffee should taste like.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If the Rancilio has been idling for a while it needs a GIGANTIC flush to stop the gurgling


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Gorgeous machine! I'd love a one group. In your circumstance I would be sorely tempted even if I only kept it for a while. Pretty sure there will be a ready market if you want to move it on.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> If the Rancilio has been idling for a while it needs a GIGANTIC flush to stop the gurgling


I guess the commercial machines must have pretty huge HX pipes...


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you've got a spare grand knocking about then buy it. You will need 415v to power it though I suspect.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Faemas (2 & 3 group) tend to have 3phase 415v wiring.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> My wife would kill me if i put that on the side in the kitchen, in fact i don't think i have a kitchen big enough..
> 
> Its a beast!


I think there was just enough room in the shed... I mean roastery!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> But on the plus side, it looks cool


Does not compute:confused:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It does look cool, but needs chopping into 3. Crazy for a home environment.


----------

